# [SOLVED]removing group ownership of a file

## zacinfinite

$groupadd testgroup

$chgrp testgroup filename

Now how do I remove the file ownership form the testgroup?Last edited by zacinfinite on Fri Sep 23, 2011 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

```
chgrp users filename
```

perhaps?

- John

----------

## zacinfinite

Ok that works but is there any way to make that file not belong to any groups?

----------

## John R. Graham

I don't think files ever do belong to no group. Note what it was and put it back.

Edit: What you're looking for is the "user private group" concept. Set the group for the file to the username that owns the file. For instance, if you're logged in as that user, you could do

```
chgrp $USER filename
```

- John

----------

## zacinfinite

Alright. Thanks

----------

## John R. Graham

More information after you replied. See above.

- John

----------

